
Hyperland (1990) [video] - DonHopkins
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1iAJPoc23-M
======
biofox
Watching this was slightly bittersweet. It reminded me of just how exciting
technology was when multimedia computing and the web were taking off.

Maybe I've become cynical with age, but I miss the optimism and feeling of
limitless potential that existed around technology at the time.

The four things that come closest to the utopia I imagined are Wikipedia, the
Internet Archive and NCBI for information, and HN for discourse; but the vast
majority of everything else on the web feels like a cesspool of
disinformation, arguments, or profiteering.

I find it hard not to despair when I am reminded of the optimism that used to
exist. Has anyone else here experienced this? I would be interested to hear
how others have dealt with developing cynical attitudes towards technology.

~~~
lioeters
> I miss the optimism and feeling of limitless potential that existed around
> technology

Having grown up along with the Internet, I feel this is a common sentiment
among those who experienced the early days when things were just getting
started. It seems we're losing touch with the vision and culture that gave
birth to this technology and made it seem magical, like participating in a
collective evolution.

The commercialization of the Internet and the shared space it enables is a
symptom of modern social priorities (as a sibling comment pointed out). It's
part of the history of colonization of all public space and the public
themselves. As one of the "natives", it's hard not to feel cynical about the
transformation - but that, at least for me, ties in with a deeper cynicism
about society and its values, the direction of culture and civilization.

On a more positive note, there's a kind of generational knowledge transfer,
passing the torch: the history, the set of values, the original insights that
formed the foundation are all (or much of it) still there, being
taught/learned, carried on, elaborated and pursued further. As I get older, I
feel more responsibility to play my part, to do what I can in my local sphere
of influence. That also opens my eyes to what others are doing in terms of
activism and education.

~~~
qqn
These greener pastures do exist, only they require a bit of knowledge to find
and then operate. Places like Diaspora, Friendica, and Mastodon, just to name
a few. Interestingly, the same barrier to entry serves as a filter to everyone
looking for low hanging fruit... so to folks who are generally capitalists in
other ways as well.

------
DonHopkins
I just discovered this amazing documentary about hypertext from 1990, written
by Douglas Adams, with Tom Baker (The Fourth Doctor Who!) as a Software Agent,
and featuring many other amazing people, like Ted Nelson!

Douglas Adams Hyperland

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1iAJPoc23-M&t=4m16s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1iAJPoc23-M&t=4m16s)

>Douglas Adams: Are you sure you mean Agent?

>Software Agent: I mean that I'm a Software Agent. I am merely a simulacrum.
An artificial and completely customizable personality. And I only exist as
what we call an "Application" in your computer. I have the honor to provide
instant access to every piece of information stored digitally anywhere in the
world. Any picture, or film, any sound, any book, any statistic, any fact. Any
connection between anything you care to think of, you have only to tell me,
and it will be my humble duty to find it for you and to present it to you for
your interactive pleasure. Is there anything I can do for you now, Mister
Adams, sir?

>Douglas Adams: Well yes, you can stop being so obsequious, for a start.

>Software Agent: It will be my very great and profound pleasure to be less
obsequious, oh Master. I am, as I humbly mentioned to you a moment ago, Fully
Customizable. Allow me to present you with my Control Panel.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyperland](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyperland)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Douglas_Adams](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Douglas_Adams)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tom_Baker](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tom_Baker)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fourth_Doctor](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fourth_Doctor)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ted_Nelson](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ted_Nelson)

------
tudorw
Love this, still holds a special place for me, we have a long way to go yet.

------
gorgoiler
Produced by Max Whitby, also of BBC _Horizon_ fame in its glory years of the
80s and early 90s. Brilliant stuff.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horizon_(British_TV_series)](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horizon_\(British_TV_series\))

------
tobr
This is wonderful, so far. Except the quality… does anyone know if there’s a
higher quality version available?

~~~
_0ffh
I can't test right now, but there's a torrent at
[https://archive.org/details/DouglasAdams-
Hyperland](https://archive.org/details/DouglasAdams-Hyperland)

Maybe it's quality is better.

~~~
yesenadam
Oh thanks! Yes, it's quite a bit better quality. The mp4 at that archive.org
link[0] is 295 MB, 640x480. The best youtube version (with the given link
anyway) is 139 MB, 352x288.

[0] [https://archive.org/download/DouglasAdams-
Hyperland/DouglasA...](https://archive.org/download/DouglasAdams-
Hyperland/DouglasAdams-Hyperland.mp4)

The version on vimeo appears similar. (265 MB, 480p)

[https://vimeo.com/72501076](https://vimeo.com/72501076)

------
sandbags
Despite being unable to play it for I don’t know how long, my VHS copy of this
is still a prized possession. It was my introduction to Ted Nelson’s ideas as
well as a raft of other things and is also a beautiful creation in its own
right.

